# Sinneskörperchen - Beletage



## sedecrem

Hola, buenos días, alguien sabe qué son los Sinneskörperchen ¿receptores del dolor?, se encuentran en la dermis.
¿Se usa "Beletage" para referirse a la epidermis?

Muchas gracias


----------



## sedecrem

creo que Sinneskörperchen son receptores sensoriales, yo misma me lo digo todo


----------



## heidita

Si tuvieramos algo de contexto no vendría mal.


----------



## sedecrem

heidita said:


> Si tuvieramos algo de contexto no vendría mal.



Lo siento  
Es un texto que explica la estructura de la piel:

"Die nächste Schicht wird Epidermis gennant [...] auf dieser _Beletage _sind auch die Melaninzellen ...."

Ich finde nicht Beletage, 
Hat es mit Etage zu tun?

Muchas gracias


----------



## heidita

Habe ich noch nie gehört. Ich werde mal im Deutschforum nachfragen.


----------



## heidita

sedecrem said:


> Lo siento
> Es un texto que explica la estructura de la piel:
> 
> "Die nächste Schicht wird Epidermis gennant [...] auf dieser _Beletage _sind auch die Melaninzellen ...."
> 
> Ich finde nicht Beletage,
> Hat es mit Etage zu tun?
> 
> Muchas gracias


 
MIra esto, he preguntado en el alemán y me ha dicho Kajjo esto. La palabra se usa aparentemente más, par no decir exclusivamente, en la construcción, para determinar o describir la parte (Etage) de la casa que es la preferida o más bonita (bel). Entonces podríamos concluir:

La próxima capa se llama epidermis ... en esta capa de apariencia bella/bonita/fina/ (a ver lo que te ocurre) se encuentran también las células de melanina.

Interesante la pregunta, ya que no había oído esto nunca.


----------



## sedecrem

Muchísimas gracias, 
pensaba que se trataba de Bel - Etage, como española Bel me sonaba a bella, pero claro en alemán...

Muchas gracias también a Kajjo


----------

